# mySQL  emullierte PreparedStatements haben Fehler unter Last



## Dariusum (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo ich benutze PreparedStatements um Anweisungen an die Datenbank zu schicken. diese PreparedStatements verwalte ich in einem Pool um sie öfter verwenden zu können. ab und zu bekomme ich aber folgende Exception wenn 
ich auf ein PreparedStatement exexuteQuery() mache:

     java.sql.SQLException: Communication link failure : Unknown command

ich habe schon überprüft ob alle Parameter gesetzt werden und ob ich das richtige PreparedStatement kriege. Der Fehler kommt nur ab und zu bei 1000 Abfragen ca. jedes 10. Die Abfragen kommen in schneller Abfolge.
Mir würde schon grundsätzlich eine genaue Erklärung des Fehlers schon helfen, ein Lösungsvorschlag wäre natürlich besser. Achso der Fehler tritt nur bei dem SELECT auf bei DELETE UPDATE und INSERT nicht desweiteren nur bei SELECT mit einem Parameter und ich habe nur die Felder Parametrisiert und nicht den Tabellennamen. ???:L


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2007)

> diese PreparedStatements verwalte ich in einem Pool um sie öfter verwenden zu können


Warum?


----------



## FenchelT (21. Sep 2007)

Dariusum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Fehler kommt nur ab und zu bei 1000 Abfragen ca. jedes 10. Die Abfragen kommen in schneller Abfolge.




1000 Abfragen kurz hintereinander? Warum brauch man denn sowas?


----------



## Dariusum (21. Sep 2007)

mache einen Lastest für einen Server und ich speicher die PreparedStatements damit ich sie net immer neu anlegen muss sondern wiederverwenden kann


----------

